
Coronavirus May Stay on Plastic and Stainless Steel for Days, Study Says - deegles
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/stephaniemlee/coronavirus-plastic-stainless-steel-surfaces
======
syntaxing
Direct link to the study:
[https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.03.09.20033217v...](https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.03.09.20033217v1.full.pdf)

------
airbreather
Copper and brass may well be much more effective than the article suggests,
plenty of info on the web, start with the Copper Development Association.

~~~
Mediterraneo10
From the Association’s website:

> The Copper Development Association Inc. (CDA) is the market development,
> engineering and information services arm of the copper industry, chartered
> to enhance and expand markets for copper and its alloys in North America.

So, it is a marketing arm. I don’t see how this would be any more reasonable a
source of info than the Egg Council for eggs.

~~~
airbreather
You might think on the surface this is a fair comment, but a brief internet
search would reveal that there is an overbearing amount of independant
evidence onthis matter and the CDA are quite conservative and balanced in
presenting it.

It was on this basis and acquired knowledge I have from some years interacting
with them that I recommended them as a one stop starting point for this info,
all items are referenced.

But I guess you did not actually go to their webpage to investigate, or do any
actual research of your own, so that is how such an erroneous opinion might
have formed.

~~~
c22
GP literally quoted their webpage. Maybe you should stop being cryptic and
tell us what you know?

I checked out the copper.org website and saw a link on their home page that
seems to suggest HCoV-19 and SARS-CoV-1 last "up to 4 hours" on copper
surfaces [0]. But when I search the copper.org website using their search
feature this is in fact the only result returned for "covid 19" or
"coronavirus" [1][2]. Hardly an _overbearing amount of independent evidence_
on this matter.

[0]:
[https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.03.09.20033217v...](https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.03.09.20033217v1)

[1]:
[https://www.copper.org/search.html?q=covid+19&submit=Search](https://www.copper.org/search.html?q=covid+19&submit=Search)

[2]:
[https://www.copper.org/search.html?q=coronavirus&submit=Sear...](https://www.copper.org/search.html?q=coronavirus&submit=Search)

~~~
airbreather
From a link at www.copper.org :

Paper in American Society for Microbiology from 2018 :

Rapid inactivation of human coronavirus occurs on brass and copper nickel
surfaces at room temperature (21°C).Brasses containing at least 70% copper
were very effective at inactivating HuCoV-229E (Fig. 2A), and the rate of
inactivation was directly proportional to the percentage of copper.
Approximately 103 PFU in a simulated wet-droplet contamination (20 µl per cm2)
was inactivated in less than 60 min. Analysis of the early contact time points
revealed a lag in inactivation of approximately 10 min followed by very rapid
loss of infectivity (Fig. 2B). As observed previously for norovirus, zinc
demonstrated a slight antiviral effect compared to that seen with stainless
steel (neither metal contains copper).

As I said, looks like can do better than 4 hours, copper is the key metal for
the action. There is much more, I had thought anyone who was interested could
find it all for themselves, but apparently not.

Further info is available by searching "copper coronavirus inactivation".

Like this from the ICU Management and Practice Bulletin, origin Southhampton
Unisversity :

During simulated fingertip contamination, the research team observed that the
corona virus was inactivated within a _few minutes_ of being exposed to copper
or copper alloys (collectively termed "antimicrobial copper").

There is more, but a picture emerges, and it might be useful.

